# No Networked DVRS found... (NEW INSTALL)



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

So after much strife getting my initial install scheduled, DirecTV finally rolled to my home yesterday afternoon for which should have been a rather simple install. I was a Dish Network customer for 10 years, and much of the infrastructure was already in place.

The installer mounted the new slimline dish and hooked everything up as indicated in my sketch attached. There is a HDDVR PLUS HR24-100 and a regular H21-100 HD receiver.










The install does not appear to be working right however, and the technician said everything should come up normally after a while (getting new software update, etc...). All that happened, but the symptoms below are what I get.

1.) On the HR24-100 I made sure sharing was enabled. The Status for Multi-Room on this receiver shows (authorized and No Networked DVRS found).
2.) On the H21-100 upstairs, it says the same thing.

The DECA is attached directly to the H21-100. The HR24-100 has one built in (or so I gather from reading through several posts here).

Initially, the cLINK light on the deca was blinking amber. The NTWK light was extinguished, the PWR light was on GREEN. I reset both receivers, but no change. I physcially disconnected the COAX from the HR24-100, reconnected after a minute and checked the DECA on the H21 again. This time, all three lights were GREEN. Progress!?? Maybe? However, going to the status page on either receiver shows the same msgs..(No Networked DVRs found). Tech support seems clueless, and will want to schedule a service call. Fair enough, but can you guys help?

A couple other questions.. Why cant I install the PWR injector in the Basement right next to the splitter, instead of co-existing with the H21?

Also, I have wired ethernet to both receiver locations (but have not plugged them in). Wouldn't that be better to use? Also, apparently I can't have VOD without one of them plugged in?? I'm confused on how best this should be hooked up.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You can move the SWiM PI to another location, "but" you must change the coax at the splitter because only one port passes DC to the SWiM.
To have VOD, you need another DECA & PI [to power it] that connects to your router for internet access.
The HR24 isn't going to find any DVRs, because it's the only one.
I'd look at the info screens on both receivers and ask you to post what the network status shows.
Does the HR24 show it has coax network?


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

veryoldschool,

Thanks for the reply! I will reply back later with the info on the network status screen. 

The layout of the system as shown should work ok though, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

InDashMP3 said:


> veryoldschool,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I will reply back later with the info on the network status screen.
> 
> The layout of the system as shown should work ok though, right?


Yes, it should/will work that way.


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

Actually, thinking about my 4-way splitter...I don't believe there were any 75 ohm terminators on the unused ports.. Problem?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

InDashMP3 said:


> Actually, thinking about my 4-way splitter...I don't believe there were any 75 ohm terminators on the unused ports.. Problem?


They "should be" used.


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

Network
IP Address: 169.254.7.149
Subnet: 255.255.0.0
DG: blank
DNS: blank
STB Services Port: (!) n/a(301)
Status: blank
Audio Services Port: blank
Network: Not Connected(9)
Internet: (!) Not Connected(9)

The above is on the H21-100. The HR-24 is being viewed now. Access to it in about 30 minutes. Maybe the above is enough.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If it says Network: Not Connected, there's your problem. I can't tell from your diagram, but there should be both a coaxial cable and a CAT5 cable coming from the DECA... both should be plugged into the H21. Is that how it's set up? You drew one line from the DECA and if there's only one cable, that will cause your issue.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

InDashMP3 said:


> Network
> IP Address: 169.254.7.149
> Subnet: 255.255.0.0
> DG: blank
> ...


As long as both receivers have IP addresses in the 169.254.x.x range and are different from each other you should be fine. You might be better off setting each receiver manually to a static IP address in the 192.168.x.x range, though. Otherwise, get a broadband DECA and connect to your router and let it server IP addresses to the receivers.


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

Static? That sounds fine, but in the advanced settings I have to pick dns and gateway before it will let me save. 

Broadband Deca? Yep, had I known I couldn't get VOD in my setup without a deca, I would have ordered it with the install. Being a 10 year dish network customer, I assumed the receiver would plug into the network via Ethernet for Internet connectivity.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you have a DECA, the ethernet port onboard is disabled.


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you have a DECA, the ethernet port onboard is disabled.


Right. Learned that now.

Update. The HR-24 says Coax Connected. The H21 didn't say that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

InDashMP3 said:


> Right. Learned that now.
> 
> Update. The HR-24 says Coax Connected. The H21 didn't say that.


Since the H21 doesn't have an internal DECA, it can't know what the network type is.


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

Hmmmmm. So the 24 and the 21 are on the same subnet. The deca has all three lights solid green. The 21 still will not find any connected dvrs. Next step? Btw, this forum is amazing. Few others have I found where the responses are so helpful and prompt!!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If it says Network: Not Connected, there's your problem. I can't tell from your diagram, but there should be both a coaxial cable and a *CAT5 cable coming from the DECA... both should be plugged into the H21. Is that how it's set up?* You drew one line from the DECA and if there's only one cable, that will cause your issue.


What Stuart said. I don't see an answer to the question about the CAT5 cable from DECA to H21. This might be a short blue cable. Is it there?


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If it says Network: Not Connected, there's your problem. I can't tell from your diagram, but there should be both a coaxial cable and a CAT5 cable coming from the DECA... both should be plugged into the H21. Is that how it's set up? You drew one line from the DECA and if there's only one cable, that will cause your issue.


Holy crap. I feel like an idiot. The tech support at directv said the rj45 is only used in an Internet connected environment.......and I believed them. The fact that the tech didn't leave me a cat5/6 cable somewhat validated that. I wasn't sure just how magical that deca was. Duh. I removed the plastic rj45 dummy plug from the h21 and installed a spare cable I had. Success.

Emotions:


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

A HUGE thank you to you all. Thanks, Stuart for pointing out the obvious!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My pleasure. I like it when the solutions are easy.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My pleasure. I like it when the solutions are easy.


Me as well;

But still DirecTV tech support's erroneous statement that mislead the OP to begin with of



> The tech support at directv said the rj45 is only used in an Internet connected environment......


.

Was nevertheless quite discouraging ... :nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

InDashMP3 said:


> A HUGE thank you to you all. Thanks, Stuart for pointing out the obvious!





Stuart Sweet said:


> My pleasure. I like it when the solutions are easy.


And now we have this for reference:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Someone had a little too much time on his hands with a rendering program...


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> And now we have this for reference:


And THIS for reference for the installers out there....
I decided to store the boxes my EQ came in, and look what I found inside the box for the DECA, which was in the H21 box...










Ugh...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Someone had a little too much time on his hands with a rendering program...


It's easier/quicker than trying to use a 13 year old digital camera.


----------



## djcook (Jan 16, 2011)

First let me start by saying WOW. You guys are a wealth of knowledge. I have searched several forums and you guys seem to be on point!

Two days ago I hoock up a second HD DVR in my youngest daughters room and a HD Receiver in in my guest room. I have "Whole Home" activated but when I look at the "Whole Home" Status it says ""No Networked DVRs found".

A few facts:

1. I have a HR21/200 in my living room. 
2. I do not have internet service to my system. However, my DVR in the Living Room says that it is configured for internet service and gives me a code of: 43-70-73-441.
3. My Daughter has a HR21/200 as well and I get the same "No Networked DVRs Found" message.
4. Guest room has a HD Receiver and Says the same thing.
5. System Information in the LR does not show "Coax Network"

I looked at the back of my DVR in the LR and there is no DECA box connected.

How do I get this thing configured so that both DVRs can be seen? I am at my wits end.

Thanks so much in advance!
Darrin


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If you have SWM, you can get DECA modules for all your boxes, or you can hook them all to a network switch using ethernet.


----------

